# The Cone of Shame



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is a pic of Hades last night when I picked him up after surgery. He is required to wear the cone of shame for 2 weeks. He is so pitiful looking!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

lol awww....poor fella.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Poor baby! That's going to be Joey soon, after he gets neutered and has the growth on his foot biopsied.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hades is not enjoying the cone one bit. *Sigh* 1 day almost down, just over 13 to go.....


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

AWWWWWW, looks sooooo sad


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Poor baby, he looks so sad.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Poor Pup!
Those two weeks are going to drag by.
I'd try to find a comfy cone
Onyx ruined her plastic cone within a couple days and it was hard on my door frames & walls! 
Karlo kept trying to mount her too, either she was very attractive to him or she just couldn't correct him, so he took advantage. I put a stop to that.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Poor Pup!
> Those two weeks are going to drag by.
> I'd try to find a comfy cone
> Onyx ruined her plastic cone within a couple days and it was hard on my door frames & walls!
> Karlo kept trying to mount her too, either she was very attractive to him or she just couldn't correct him, so he took advantage. I put a stop to that.


 
Thank you! I was thinking a procollor but this will be much better. That stupid cone really hurts when it gets you right below the kneecap. I take it off when he is leashed to me, eating, drinking, and when I walk him (leash walks only), but the rest of the time it drives me crazy!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww, I love and hate the cone of shame because it looks hilarious, but I know the dog hates it. So glad Koda didn't need it for his recent surgery to remove the Sebaceous Cyst on his back.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Our vet only said ten days? I had one boy wear it the whole ten days. He beat it (and me, and the walls!) to death! The other guy destroyed the thing within about four? days. Once he did that, I just put Bitter Apple (or whatever the non-sting stuff is,) on him every day... and everything healed up no problem.  Gotta love the dang cone, though, huh?

I bought a comfy cone, but it wasn't long enough and he could get... "at himself," so just stuck with the stupid hard plastic job.

Hang in there!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

chelle said:


> Our vet only said ten days? I had one boy wear it the whole ten days. He beat it (and me, and the walls!) to death! The other guy destroyed the thing within about four? days. Once he did that, I just put Bitter Apple (or whatever the non-sting stuff is,) on him every day... and everything healed up no problem.  Gotta love the dang cone, though, huh?
> 
> I bought a comfy cone, but it wasn't long enough and he could get... "at himself," so just stuck with the stupid hard plastic job.
> 
> Hang in there!


 
I have to make sure he can't scratch his eye. He had eye surgery yesterday.  Bitter apple may sting just a bit!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Your poochie will thank you if you ditch that thing and invest in a soft, foam e-collar like this. They look like big dog-flowers when they wear these foam things! They can sleep on them like a pillow, it doesn't hurt if they hit a door frame, and they have peripheral vision. You only have to buy it once, then keep it in a closet for whenever you need it again -- it's totally worth the investment.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

What's bitter apple, and where do you get it? That may come in handy for Joey.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Magwart how do they work being so soft?

My girl is being speyed at 6 months so will need something for her.
Last girl pulled at her stitches all the time even with a plastic cone.
Don't know how but she managed to bend herself enough to get there.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The foam is very thick. It's better than the comfy cone in that regard -- it's very difficult to bend foam that thick. I haven't had a problem, and have used this product for years. It's possible they could get to things on a few places on their bodies, but it has worked for me when I needed it to.

If your dog is determined to get to stitches from a spay, though, she'll use her _back _toes to scratch them. I had a foster recently do that. If you have that kind of dog, in addition to an e-collar or cone, put her in a t-shirt (knot it 80s-style around her waist) and socks over her back feet (rubber band little knots to keep them tight--no rubber bands around the legs as they can cause injury by restricting blood flow, only rubber band little parts of the socks themselves to pull them tight--your vet staff can show you how to do it, as that's where I learned this).


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

AWWW poor thing LMAO ... Ky never needed a cone, I was lucky! She looked at her tummy and went OH, OK ... that was it!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Jenna&Me said:


> Magwart how do they work being so soft?
> 
> My girl is being speyed at 6 months so will need something for her.
> Last girl pulled at her stitches all the time even with a plastic cone.
> Don't know how but she managed to bend herself enough to get there.


 
My female didn't need a cone when she was spayed. She left her sutures alone and never even licked it.

Hades has been trying to scratch his eye constantly and of course, we do not want the sutures coming out of there. He has the cone, antibiotics, eyedrops, and benadryl right now. He may get a sedative today just to help keep him calm for 2 weeks.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Omg SO pitiful and so cute. He looks like Eeyore with his years pushed out haha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He doesn't look very happy


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Gharrissc said:


> He doesn't look very happy


This pic was taken when we walked out of the vet. He was still high on anesthesia meds. This one is from today:


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Magwart said:


> The foam is very thick. It's better than the comfy cone in that regard -- it's very difficult to bend foam that thick. I haven't had a problem, and have used this product for years. It's possible they could get to things on a few places on their bodies, but it has worked for me when I needed it to.
> 
> If your dog is determined to get to stitches from a spay, though, she'll use her _back _toes to scratch them. I had a foster recently do that. If you have that kind of dog, in addition to an e-collar or cone, put her in a t-shirt (knot it 80s-style around her waist) and socks over her back feet (rubber band little knots to keep them tight--no rubber bands around the legs as they can cause injury by restricting blood flow, only rubber band little parts of the socks themselves to pull them tight--your vet staff can show you how to do it, as that's where I learned this).


 
Magwart thanks for that I would rather be prepared for the worst and have it already here. If she turns out to be a stitch picker she is going to look awfully strange.

Jaggirl I hope she leaves them alone but it's not alot of money just in case.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's Joey with his cone - we're calling it his badge of honor. He wears it well.

Will hopefully come off tomorrow.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I took it off of Rorie after we left the vet-and I took a pic-she left it alone-seemed to know that she should-her bandage came off because we played too much


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> AWWW poor thing LMAO ... Ky never needed a cone, I was lucky! She looked at her tummy and went OH, OK ... that was it!


I didn't need one for my girl either, thankfully.

Ok, you have to put the cone of shame on for at least one picture of the dog eating. Now that is hilarious, poor things. :laugh:


----------

